# New with questions



## zxrider (Jul 27, 2011)

I am new to this but I love it already
I am currently making my first and second batch. The first is 3 weeks in and the other 18 hrs.

1) how important is a hydrometer? From the looks of things, very. Can I get by without it?
2) when should campden tablets be added to must? I added them after I added sugar.
3) how long should campden tablet sit before adding yeast starter?
4) at what temp should primary and secondary fermentation be? 
KY elevation 1020ft. hot and humid
5) how long will bottled corked wine keep in a cellar? Any special tricks?


----------



## Mike93YJ (Jul 27, 2011)

a hydrometer is very important. many have 2, just in case one breaks.

I add campden after everything else. don't know if it makes any difference.

wait 24 hours before adding yeast starter.

welcome to the forum!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hydrometer is a must have!!

Add campden initially to your must - let sit for 12 hours - add in pectic - wait 12 hours add in your yeast.

I am not sure with the exact elevation to temp ratio.

But what i do is start the fermentation about 70-75* - at the first sight of fermentation i drop the temp to about 60* for cool fermentation.

When the SG gets about 1.005 - i rack to secondary to finish - i do that at room temp - about 70-75*.

The length of time the wine lasts depends on a lot of factors.

Room temp
humidity
type of cork


----------



## zxrider (Jul 28, 2011)

I added yeast 2 hrs after campden tablets. I thought I may have killed the yeast I added but I just checked and it's starting to work.


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2011)

welcome!
Now, please post the recipe so we can advise before its to late.

1) how important is a hydrometer? From the looks of things, very. Can I get by without it? *A MUST HAVE*
2) when should campden tablets be added to must? I added them after I added sugar. *Needed for stabilizing*
3) how long should campden tablet sit before adding yeast starter? *12-24 hours*
4) at what temp should primary and secondary fermentation be? *In the 70's*
KY elevation 1020ft. hot and humid
5) how long will bottled corked wine keep in a cellar? Any special tricks? * As long as its stabilizwd years, but, fruit wines should be drunk early*


----------



## Sirs (Jul 28, 2011)

Tom said:


> welcome!
> Now, please post the recipe so we can advise before its to late.
> 
> 1) how important is a hydrometer? From the looks of things, very. Can I get by without it? *A MUST HAVE*
> ...



I agree with all the above if your going to use chemicals, which most do on here. Only thing I got a problem with is that fruit wines should be drank early why do you say this??


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2011)

Fruit wines dont age well like reds. This is also true to blush, and "mist" type wines


----------



## Sirs (Jul 28, 2011)

odd cuase I've had blackberry and others for well over 5 years and they were just as good as when young well actually better, just need to use a ton of fruit and make it with abit more than normal alcohol


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2011)

As they say YMMV

Thats whats so cool about winemaking. Nothing is engraved in granite.


----------



## zxrider (Jul 28, 2011)

My recipe is one that I got online after looking at many. 
I went with this.
3lb blackberrie
6cups sugar
Red star all purpose wine yeast

1)I put the berries in a fermenting bag and crushed in a 5 gal bucket.
2) 1qt boiled water poured over bag.
3)Boiled 6 cups water with 2 cups sugar. Poured in bucket and let cool.
4)Added 2 campden tablets
5)Added hydrated yeast. Didn't make starter on second batch. Lesson learned.
6)Covered and let sit for 7 days

7)Removed bag from bucket. Wrung out and discarded. Let bucket settle. 
8) siphoned into glass gallon jug. Left sediment in bucket. 
9)Boiled 2 cups water with 2 cups sugar and let cool then added to jug.
10)Put airlock on top and that's how it sits.

On saturday I am going to siphon from jug and add last 2 cups sugar.
Should be finished 8/6/11

So what do you think


----------



## zxrider (Jul 28, 2011)

I have 3 options on a place for this to ferment. Could someone give me the best and worst of these 3?

1) a cellar under my house
2) a garage that rarely sees light
3) a garage that's opened daily
Neither garage has H.V.AC


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 28, 2011)

I would think the cellar under your house would be the best place as long as no critters can get in it. The worst place would be the one exposed to the most sun and heat.


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2011)

I think you need a hydrometer to see what the starting gravity is and what it is now.
Why adding all this sugar if you dont know the gravity. You should never add sugar blindly. Always use the hydrometer for a starting gravity of no higher 1.085
3# is low
Didnt see anything of stabilizing.
Do you have any chemicals, hydrometer?
No way its ready 8/6


----------



## zxrider (Jul 28, 2011)

Does a warm place make yeast work better/faster?
If so how warm is too warm?
The garages are actually hot


----------



## zxrider (Jul 28, 2011)

I am getting a hydrometer tomorrow. Would wal mart have one? If not I gotta drive 30 miles away.
I saw SG earlier and assume that's starting gravity or specific gravity.

What should SG be at start and when sould samples be taken?
Should it stay the same throughout or change? 

The only chemicals were 2 campden tablets before I added yeast. 
I would like to use no chemicals

I added sugar blindly because it was the recipe I had


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 28, 2011)

If to warm you can burn off a lot of the flavor and aroma.

If you are using a yeast - it should tell you the fermentation range.

I like to stay at the lower end - cool ferment.

I will start off around 73-74* - to start - then cool down.

It will ferment longer and slower - to help retain the flavors and aromas.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 28, 2011)

zxrider, I think you're going to have to take a little ride. I don't see Walmart having something like a hydrometer, not in my area, anyway. They might have one up in the northeast where I see a total saturation of winemakingtalk members on the special map in the stickies.


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2011)

Look for a Home Brew Store. If you don't have one look at some of out paid vendors.
WalMart do mnot carry anything related to wine/beer making


----------



## zxrider (Jul 28, 2011)

Thought they might be of some other use too. I can go to Lex. and get one but it's 30 miles. 
Will it have good instructions?
Like what the SG should be at different stages. I really haven't seen many numbers on what is too low and too high or how to fix either


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 28, 2011)

Check the tutorials in the stickies on this site. There's even one on reading the hydrometer. Great information!


----------



## Tom (Jul 28, 2011)

best thing you can do is go!

When there "bend" his ear on winemaking.

Then again thats why we are here. To help/make you make good wine


----------



## zxrider (Jul 30, 2011)

My SG is 1065. Now what


----------



## Tom (Jul 30, 2011)

Let it be.


----------



## zxrider (Jul 31, 2011)

Now I see a problem I am going to have when I move my other batch from primary to secondary. I do not know what my starting gravity was. It has been sitting 5 days. I realize now that it's gonna be a problem. What should SG be after a week? I have 3/4 gallon blackberries and 1 lb sugar in the must. The must is roughly 3 quarts combined . Has 2 1/2 quarts water.


----------

